# Basil and oregano for inducing labor??



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. Well I have been hearing that basil and oregano may induce labor. Supposedly there is a restaurant in Atlanta where women have been going into labor after having the eggplant parmesan, which uses oregano and fresh basil. Has this worked for anyone? I am 39 weeks now and will be 40 weeks this coming week so I am hoping that I will go into labor soon to avoid any medical inductions. Just wanted to get some opinions on this. I suppose its at least worth a try to put some italian seasoning in my spaghetti, even though I dont really like it! lol Also, Im wondering about evening primrose oil. Is this safe to use and does it really work? if anyone has any suggestions on other safe herbs to use that might help, I would really appreciate it. Thanks everyone

Jen


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

I tried the oregano both fresh, dried, and oil and all it did was make me not eat any italian for over a year. Sorry. I think your best bet is probably to get your mojo going and wrestle down your SO. That is really more fun anyway.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Iowa. DH says I am wearing him out lol


----------



## KatyLinda (Apr 28, 2006)

I have not heard anything about Italian herbs, and my midwife told me that starting evening primrose oil later (38-39 weeks) won't do much good. If you start it earlier it can be helpful. Good Luck and have fun trying to get the baby out!


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jen78fl* 
Thanks Iowa. DH says I am wearing him out lol


OK- you got that one covered I guess!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I have heard that clary sage is pretty good for brining on contractions?...but the smell of it, not eating it lol


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, never heard this one.







I don't know how I've made it to 32 weeks then, since I use basil and oregano in pretty much every dish I make!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

If your body isn't ready then the natural methods just won't work.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

My SIL's babe is a Scalini's babe... less than 24 hours. I inadvertently had their marinara when I was at 40w1d and went into labor six hours later but really, the odds were I'd go into labor anyway, right?

(And yes, inadvertently... they have a couple of restaurants operated under a different name, my friend was in town from out of state and said, hey, let's go there, and only after giving birth, months later, did I make the connection.







)


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

It seems to me that if this were the case Italians, like myself, would either go early or never go late. Not so much.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep, I eat either one almost everyday. Today I had a huge tomato salad with tons of fresh basil. Oh I also ate a big container of pineapple. And I'm still pregnant









Is there any specific reason you are already thinking about medical induction? You still have 3 weeks before you are overdue....


----------



## aprilsfools (Apr 16, 2008)

Jumping on the bandwagon, I have heard that balsamic vinegar can induce labor. Has anyone tried the labor salad? I was thinking of making it sometime this week- mostly just because it sounds yummy.









Equal parts of:
Romaine lettuce
Watercress
Red Cabbage

Chop and toss together. Sprinkle with balsamic vinegrette (1 part balsamic vinegar, 3 parts extra virgin olive oil). Garnish with crumbled Gorgonzola cheese.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

you know, even if it does nothing to bring on labor, I cannot imagine why you wouldn't want to eat eggplant parmagiano or that really yummy sounding salad







mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

I hadnt heard about vinegar.. That salad does sound good. Anyway, I am having some increased mucus discharge, though no pink with it.. I am hoping this means something at least! lol


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

That salad sounds REALLY good.







:


----------

